# Green Brake Fluid



## hilljack13 (Oct 23, 2008)

I had my oil changed today and was told my brake fluid was green and needed to be flushed. I told the guy I would wait since I can get my friend to help at no cost. My question is what would cause the fluid to become green? I have a 2005 Ranger, 19k, fluid is the original. I also did a little search on the net and saw other posts refer to antifreeze being the cantaminate? Wouldn't this be a big problem and wouldn't I see a leak of some sort? thanks!!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Green? Thats the first time ive heard of green brake fluid.

What color was the original?

Has the fluid ever been changed?

Personally, if you have any doubts, its always worth changing it to some fresh just incase the fluid is bad.


----------



## hilljack13 (Oct 23, 2008)

carsey said:


> What color was the original?


Never looked at it before, didn't have a reason until today  



carsey said:


> Has the fluid ever been changed?
> 
> 
> hilljack13 said:
> ...


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Hmm, if i was you, I would change the fluid, not going to cost the world to replace if you have a mate that can help you out.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

A real easy way to flush/change fluid, even solo, is with a mity-vac or similar brake bleed pump. Just connect to the most remote caliper first, apply a vaccum, and crack the bleed valve. Pause as necessary to top off the master cylinder or get a friend to watch it and keep the suction covered. Before you pause to top off the MC make sure to shut the bleed valve. Go until clean fuid comes out. Then do the brakes at the other corners corners. This is very easy, fast, and effective.


----------



## hilljack13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Raylo said:


> A real easy way to flush/change fluid, even solo, is with a mity-vac or similar brake bleed pump. Just connect to the most remote caliper first, apply a vaccum, and crack the bleed valve. Pause as necessary to top off the master cylinder or get a friend to watch it and keep the suction covered. Before you pause to top off the MC make sure to shut the bleed valve. Go until clean fuid comes out. Then do the brakes at the other corners corners. This is very easy, fast, and effective.


Awsome..will be doing this weekend!


----------



## Marb750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Green??? Definately won't hurt to change it out. :sayyes:
Usually brake fluid turns a brownish color when it "gets old" from dirt, heat, age, etc. My first thought was that someone topped it off with something non-standard. 

A quick google came up with: 


> "Some European vehicles use mineral oil fluids. The advantage is that mineral oils do not attract water. But do not attempt to use them in vehicles designed for glycol-based fluids or the rubber parts of the brake system will be damaged. Mineral oil brake fluid is dyed green."


from here: http://www.bgprod.com/blendr/brakeFluid.html


----------

